# need crew for overnite blackfin trip freeport



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

need 3 for over nite blackfin tuna and amber jack
leave out of freeport tomorrow come back sunday afternoon
call 254 482 0088 boat is 24' keywest cc


----------

